# Where to Buy Bulk in Northern California



## Alis (Aug 28, 2013)

I've decided without a doubt that I'm going to try the RAW path with my GSD. Now that I've completed the research on correct portions, best type of meat and parts to buy, I'm at a quandary. 

Are there any RAW feeders in Northern California, particularly the bay area? I live near Santa Cruz, work in San Jose, so either are options. I'm looking to find out where I can buy in bulk for the best prices. If you could provide the names, contact info, and the general range of prices you pay for your average items, it would be so greatly appreciated. Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Greentripe.com is in Hollister. 

Unfortunately, I buy my stuff in Sac or Reno and don't know of any other places to get the "main" ingredients.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Ethnic markets.


----------



## Alis (Aug 28, 2013)

Where in Sac do you buy stuff and whats the general range of prices?

Ethnic markets have it, but I'm not able to find ones that sell in bulk, let alone, it can be hard to make "strange" requests due to language barriers.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Alis said:


> Where in Sac do you buy stuff and whats the general range of prices?
> 
> Ethnic markets have it, but I'm not able to find ones that sell in bulk, let alone, it can be hard to make "strange" requests due to language barriers.


Harvest Meat Company. Their pick up location is in S. Sac. I usually get chicken drums/gizzards, turkey necks/hearts, duck wings and beef heart and all are general under $1/lb. I don't go to Harvest as much as I go to the place in Reno so I really don't have too current of pricing (but the duck wings about two months ago were in the .70 cent range). Harvest is cash only unless you get an acct.

I would also just try googling meat wholesale distribution in various forms for both San Jose and San Francisco and see what you find. That is how I found harvest when I was living in San Diego.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Now that I think about it - Cal Vada Meat (or something like that) is in Sac as well. I usually use their Reno location so it didn't occur to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AdelesDad (Jan 2, 2014)

Alis said:


> I've decided without a doubt that I'm going to try the RAW path with my GSD. Now that I've completed the research on correct portions, best type of meat and parts to buy, I'm at a quandary.
> 
> Are there any RAW feeders in Northern California, particularly the bay area? I live near Santa Cruz, work in San Jose, so either are options. I'm looking to find out where I can buy in bulk for the best prices. If you could provide the names, contact info, and the general range of prices you pay for your average items, it would be so greatly appreciated. Any help would be awesome!!


Try Freedom Meat lockers in Freedom. Or the Coralitas(sp) meat market. Ask them about buying their throw away meats in bulk. I live in the monterey bay and have decided to switch my girl to a raw diet to see if it will help with her allergies. I have a few butcher friends so I have an advantage you may not have but just keep your nose to the grindstone and call every grocery store that has a butcher dept. They would rather sell it for $0.10/lb than chuck it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

I have a business and that allows me to shop at Jetro restaraunt supply. I buy my pork, chicken, turkey, sometimes goat and duck from there (Located in Oakland) I purchase my Beef heart, kidney and Liver from a latin market in concord. ... I feed 10 to 15 dogs each day, so I am buying 500lbs every 2 weeks. 

There is a raw feeders co-op, they may be useful to you Welcome to the Fremont BARF Co-op Website!

Best of Luck-

Camilla


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Fremont has a RAW group? 

From that area....


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm in Auburn, and we have a foothills co-op. I'll bet there are raw food co-ops in your area too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Alis. I also live in Northern CA (Santa Rosa) and have been trying to find a place to get food in Bulk. Have you had any luck yet?

Simone


----------



## johnnyandwhiskey (Apr 13, 2014)

Good evening, 

Looking for anyone in the Butte / Yuba / Shasta area that has had any luck finding good resources without having to travel down to Sacramento to get B.A.R.F / Raw diet food. Or if anyone wants to go in together to start ordering in bulk in our area. Have tried some of the local co-ops in sacramento area, not getting alot of responses tho.

Thanks!

Johnny


----------

